# Attic insulation question....



## jamjr74 (Jan 25, 2012)

OK I am looking into adding additional insulation in my attic. My issue is this!!! I have soffit vents, a ridge vent and a gable vent. Baffles were installed in the rear of my home over the soffit but not in the front. The problem is since I have a vaulted ceiling the actual soffit vent is approximately 10 ft beneath my attic floor making addition of new baffles almost impossible. I had an insulation guy come look at my home today and he recommended blowing cellulose in the attic and to dense pack the front of my home covering the soffit vents! This will completely block all my soffit vents on the front of my house. Is this OK to do??? I am concerned about the air flow to the attic as this will only leave me with the rear soffit vents working! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Dense packing has been used successfully on sloped ceilings but is effectiveness is due in large part to the depth of the joist cavity, the ability to properly dense pack (i.e. no baffles to mess things up), and manage the moisture from inside the home.

If you can account for all that, it can be done properly and work.


----------

